# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  katies new man

## westham

i heard that it is david does anyone else have any news

----------


## tammyy2j

Yes she sleeps with David but is caught by Del. Sammy confirmed it in a interview in Womans Way magazine

----------


## westham

is this syory line over or is there more to come

----------

